# Fehlermeldung "Unrecognized directive"



## juergenerwin (23. Jun 2004)

hallo leute, 

der hut brennt ganz gewaltig. habe versucht einen jdbc treiber im jbuilder 7 hizuzufürgen und irgendetwas dabei verkehrt gemacht. das ergebnis ist, dass sich jbuilder nicht mehr starten läßt und stattdessen die fehlermeldung Unrecognized directive ausgibt.
was kann ich machen, damit das programm wieder läuft. bitttttttttteeeeeeee helft mit.

mfg 
juergen


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (23. Jun 2004)

Verschoben: IDEs und Tools.


----------



## Pulvertoastman (23. Jun 2004)

Interessant wäre zu wissen, was du gemacht hast, um den Treiber hinzuzufügen.

Nebenbei kommt man manchmal dem Fehler auf die Spur, wenn man den JBuilder von der Kommandozeile aus startet mit

```
jbuilder -verbose
```


----------



## juergenerwin (23. Jun 2004)

ich bin in das setup enterprise gegangen. habe dort einen neuen namen für meinen jdbc treiber erstellt. danch ist ein explorer fenst4er aufgegangen wo ich wahrscheinlich nach einer .library datei hätte suchen sollen. von da weg habe ich mich nicht mehr ausgekannt. ich habe irgendwo hingeklickt und nur mehr danach getrachtet aus dem fenster rauszukommen.
mein fehler.

wenn ich aus der kommandozeile die aktion cd jbuilder -verbose ausführen möchte kommt die fehlermeldung:
das system kann den angegebenen pfad nicht finden. allerdings wenn ich nur cd jbuilder eingebe komme ich in das verzeichnis hinein.

danke für den versuch


----------



## juergenerwin (23. Jun 2004)

was meinst du mit verschoben ides und tools?


----------



## bygones (23. Jun 2004)

juergenerwin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was meinst du mit verschoben ides und tools?


er meint dass er das Thema von einem anderen unterforum hierher verschoben hat ....


----------



## Pulvertoastman (23. Jun 2004)

Du solltest nicht cd jbuilder -verbose aufrufen sondern nur jbuilder -verbose
Vermutlich bei dir


```
cd c:\Programme\JBuilder7\bin
jbuilder -verbose
```


----------



## juergenerwin (23. Jun 2004)

danke für den tipp. wenn ich jbuilder -verbose eingebe bekomme ich die gleiche fehlermeldung als wenn ich das programm herkömmlich öffnen möchte.


----------



## Pulvertoastman (24. Jun 2004)

Ich hatte auch nicht viel anderes erwartet. hast du die Konsole beobachtet, ob da irgendwelche Exceptions geworfen werden?

Vermutlich konnte eine Angabe aus irgendeiner der unzähligen .config Dateien, die JBuilder verwendet, einen fehlerhaften Eintrag beinhalten. Eventuell kann dir die Ausgabe auf der Konsole dabei helfen, ausfindig zu machen, welche es ist.


----------

